# Behike



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Basic question to those that have had the pleasure of a Behike. Do they live up to the hype? 

I am assuming they wouldn't be so highly regarded if the answer was no, but interested to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

From what I understand they do, but they need to age for quite some time before they get there.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

IMO they are not worth the price of admission. Not when you can have 5 regular production sticks for the cost of one Behike. My money is better spent elsewhere. My 2 cents. 

Sidenote - Behikes are quite enjoyable. But I've had petit coronas that were just as good.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been fighting the urge to buy a box for about a year now. I don't want to have $300 sitting in my humi for 5 years before they are good to go.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I too am curious what people who have smoked them really think. they are on my short list for christmas cigar so they'll get about 15 years of age before I will smoke them. I'll explain that whole deal in a thread closer to December.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Had a couple. Good? yes. Do i see them magically transforming into unicorn jizz in 5 years? not really.

I found the Cohiba Piramides Extras to be a fair better smoking experience


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes.....that said, it should not be a noob punches because they really need time to be enjpued.
smoking before they are ready is like having a carnival on you palate


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Im sitting on a box that is just over 2 years old now. I'll let you know in another year when I try the first one.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Amusing to think that they need age in them; the marketing around them was that they're made with tobacco that's already aged and therefore ready to smoke.
@Shemp75, are the Cohiba Piramides Extras okay young or should they sleep for a bit?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

momo439 said:


> are the Cohiba Piramides Extras okay young or should they sleep for a bit?


I am not a firm believer of storing smokes for 3-6 years. (don't have the storage or the funds to play that game)

The 2 CPE that i smoked were newish (13-14) and i thought they were insane good.

Would i get more Behikes in the future? of course its me Shemp,but don't sleep on the CPEs


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

30 bucks a stick for something that "requires" aging? Count me out...

I've been dying to try them for a while and this thread has caused me to get them demoted quite a few notches in my absolutely-must-try-regardless-of-price list. They're below the Lanceros and Pirámides Extra now.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> I am not a firm believer of storing smokes for 3-6 years. (don't have the storage or the funds to play that game)
> 
> The 2 CPE that i smoked were newish (13-14) and i thought they were insane good.
> 
> Would i get more Behikes in the future? of course its me Shemp,but don't sleep on the CPEs


Thanks for the info Shemp. I too don't have the storage capacity to age; so I like to ask what's good young. I've heard here that all Cohiba needed age; it's clear that's not always the case. I'll be looking for some singles to try them out


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Must say I've had one with very little rest time and it was a great cigar. Have one put away for a bit so we'll see the difference 
soon enough. I will say it's one of those need to try one once kind of things. I really enjoyed mine and can see a couple in the
humi in the future. Just my $.02


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I have smoked a bunch and the ones I have had have not "wowed" me, but they were on the younger side with less than 3 years on them. Many folks believe that most Cohibas need 5 years to really shine. Personally I will always keep a box for those times I need to smoke something I feel is "special". For folks just getting into this game of ours I would steer clear and keep to regular production.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

momo439 said:


> Amusing to think that they need age in them; the marketing around them was that they're made with tobacco that's already aged and therefore ready to smoke.
> 
> @Shemp75, are the Cohiba Piramides Extras okay young or should they sleep for a bit?


It was never marketed as a cigar that was would be ready to smoke when young and I don't know of anyone who expected it.....on a side note, using tobacco that is a couple yrs old doesn't mean you are smoking a cigar that is a couple yrs old....

Edit....COH is not a marca that usually smokes well young,,,if it does, it won't in a few months


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> It was never marketed as a cigar that was would be ready to smoke when young and I don't know of anyone who expected it.....on a side note, using tobacco that is a couple yrs old doesn't mean you are smoking a cigar that is a couple yrs old....
> 
> Edit....COH is not a marca that usually smokes well young,,,if it does, it won't in a few months


It is possible that I was mislead in this belief by this: Cohiba Behike BHK 52 @ Cigar Inspector

They were also described as such by the LCDH tenants during my last trip to Cuba but could of been a sales pitch for all I know. What do I know really; I've been is the hobby for a couple of years now; still have much to learn lol


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I know if I pick any up I will need to sit on them for years and years. My reluctance is similar to others; sitting on a $300+ box for 5 years before being able to enjoy them. 

However, the thought of having a box on hand in 5-10 years is what keeps pulling me back in!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> It was never marketed as a cigar that was would be ready to smoke when young and I don't know of anyone who expected it.....on a side note, using tobacco that is a couple yrs old doesn't mean you are smoking a cigar that is a couple yrs old....
> 
> Edit....COH is not a marca that usually smokes well young,,,if it does, it won't in a few months


Just for the record no CC is really marketed for immediate consumption. Some smoke OK when young but all get better with age. Some young sticks have been good in the last year or two, simply due to the tobacco reserves they are using, but don't expect this to last forever.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

In a box of cigars, you will find some that smoke great at the time of purchase and some that smoke real bad.I have seen this with both expensive and lower cost cigars.Aging does good but storage at 60-62% RH or even lower as many friends here say for cc's does more good imo and it is more rewarding than aging for years.I have smoked cigars from 1999 that smoked bad and cigars from FEB 2014 that smoked better.A badly rolled cigar will be bad even in 10 years imo.
I am aging some expensive cc's for that "special" day but never boxes.5-10 of each marca and type that I like,but not boxes.This allows me for a wider selection with more marcas/sizes/types.
What I do normally for cigars I want to age is to clip the cap and test for draw. I pick the best and then freeze them.After freezing I store them in the humidor for aging. I do that just to be sure that ,I won't find myself in front of the possibility to store badly rolled cigars and find out about it in 5-6 years :frusty:


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure I need to chime in since Mike and Al already took care of you 

...but everyone likes to share their opinion right?  I have a few boxes, BHK52 BTO JUL 12 and BHK54 BTO ABR 13. I smoked one of the 54s fresh and the 1st 3rd was excellent. It had a very enjoyable, subtle creamy mild flavor of earth, caramel, leather, orange peel & spice. Construction was flawless (BTO :tu). The flavors were bright and the finish was exceptionally clean, the exquisite finish is what really sealed this as a winner for me. The final 3rd didnt have the best ending, showing a lot of tannic bitterness and signs of youth. 

I smoked the 52 a bit wet and as a result, didnt enjoy it as much as the 54; flavors were more mild and muted. I gave one to my buddy a few months later after dropping the rh and he said "This is the best cigar Ive ever had". 

Live up to the hype? Idk depends on whos hyping it really, reading these responses I dont see much hype at all. Expensive? Yes, but I can get these for about $25/ea which is in the same neighborhood as many EL/RE releases. 

So whats it all mean, well if thats my experience and they only get better then Im in. I have limited space right now for CCs and Ill be adding another box of BHK.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I found to get the best enjoyment from a behike is to reduce my palette fatigue as much as possible. The best time for me was on a mid-day Saturday when I haven't smoked anything for a week. And the worst one I had was a Sunday evening after smoking 5-6 other cigars that weekend


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

The original release have been outstanding. Can't say the same for the more recent ones and I simply that is just because they need time. As others have said here.

If you can get the original release, smoke it now. If it's something more recent, let them rest for at least five years.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Yes.....that said, it should not be a noob punches because they really need time to be enjpued.
> smoking before they are ready is like having a carnival on you palate


As always BullMan has taken the words out of my mouth!
Great post brother!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Smoked many of these fine sticks. They are amazing.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't know if I could sit on a cigar I haven't tried for 5 years before giving it a shot, but if anyone wants to buy me a 5 pack of these for my 40th birthday in Feb 2020 now would be the time since I'll be turning 35 this coming Feb. Just go ahead and age them until then so I don't know, lol.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Absolutely no reason to sit on this cigar.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

momo439 said:


> Amusing to think that they need age in them; the marketing around them was that they're made with tobacco that's already aged and therefore ready to smoke.
> 
> @Shemp75, are the Cohiba Piramides Extras okay young or should they sleep for a bit?


All Cohibas need age. Don't believe the marketing.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Totally not true! I let them rest 24 hours and smoke them.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

US2China said:


> All Cohibas need age. Don't believe the marketing.


I guess the Siglos in the mail right now will have to wait lol


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Let them rest 1 week. Then enjoy them.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> Smoked many of these fine sticks. They are amazing.


Jared, Behikes? Still scraping the bottom of the barrel huh? Sorry to see hard times have got the best of you lol.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I personally love the Behike, but don't feel the value is worth the costs. I have some aged Espléndidos that are just as good if not better, but only because they have 10+ years of age. The kicker is Espléndidos back 10 or more years ago where expensive, but still under $20 a stick.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe that in time these will be a religious experience. Havanas reward the patient.

Very complex cigars with great depth.

Someone mentioned the Esplendidos earlier. Another astonishing cigar that really needs at least 5-7 years.

Of course, if you like cigars that taste like fresh hay, smoke them now.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

bpegler said:


> Of course, if you like cigars that taste like fresh hay, smoke them now.


This hobby is all problems.
Personally I can't wait to smoke cigars that I paid for now in 5-7 years.This would mean like I now smoke cigars that I paid for 5-7 years ago not counting what I paid for.smoked in between.
Perhaps I am thinking this way because I may not be able to afford to do this,or, I don't know how or where I will be in 5-7 years from now ?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

concig said:


> This hobby is all problems.
> Personally I can't wait to smoke cigars that I paid for now in 5-7 years.This would mean like I now smoke cigars that I paid for 5-7 years ago not counting what I paid for.smoked in between.
> Perhaps I am thinking this way because I may not be able to afford to do this,or, I don't know how or where I will be in 5-7 years from now ?


Most Havanas are approachable before Cohibas. Some are great fresh. Start with inexpensive and tasty PCs, which smoke fine out of the box.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

bpegler said:


> Most Havanas are approachable before Cohibas. Some are great fresh. Start with inexpensive and tasty PCs, which smoke fine out of the box.


You are right and I agree, and that is what I do. When it comes to "higher end" cigars though,what I do is to have a look at LCDH humidors and "fish" something that has some good time there.Good thing is that people there love me .... hahaha,and let me spend enough time in their humidors to choose


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

concig said:


> This hobby is all problems.
> Personally I can't wait to smoke cigars that I paid for now in 5-7 years.This would mean like I now smoke cigars that I paid for 5-7 years ago not counting what I paid for.smoked in between.
> Perhaps I am thinking this way because I may not be able to afford to do this,or, I don't know how or where I will be in 5-7 years from now ?


keep in mind Im sure all the FOGs didn't build a deep stock of aged cigars over night. You get a couple boxes each year and they start adding up over time.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> keep in mind Im sure all the FOGs didn't build a deep stock of aged cigars over night. You get a couple boxes each year and they start adding up over time.


I know and I agree.I also age some,I just prefer to search as I said for already aged cigars by LCDH everytime I can.It allows me to smoke them after some rest in my humidors.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

I smoked one about a year ago on a business trip to Switzerland. I've been smoking stogies for over 10 years but I still claim to be a noob. That said, it was underwhelming. Maybe it's the hype. Maybe it's the fancy band. Maybe it's the thought of all the other things you can get with that amount of money for a single stick, but I wouldn't buy another. Granted, I didn't let it rest/age but I bought the last stick from a well respected vendor in the Zurich area that is also a purveyor of aged Cuban rum and single malt. He claimed that box had been in their humidor about a year and a half. To me it's one of those things you do because you can. There are many better cigars for less money truth be told. The best part was some of my non-sloking co-workers that wanted to go into a rant about cancer. When I told them how much I dropped on a single cigar it really got good. There were a couple buddies on the trip that did smoke and they were jealous. I grabbed the last stick that shop had. 

Truth be told, if I could have gotten it in a smaller size I may have enjoyed it more. I favor more 44-46 rg these days and that was around 52 if memory serves me. I just don't puff hard enough or frequently enough to keep sticks that size at the optimal combustion temp, so some of the flavors were probably lost on me.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

What's the old saying, this thread is useless without pics?









Smoked it with this beer
















Since I bought the last one, the guy working gave me the box. It's nice enough to store my ashes in when I die. How this made it back through airport security, I don't know.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

*edit* comment no longer needed, photos working


----------



## tollickd (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I am very tempted to get a box of the 52 here as they are EUR 307 which is not a bad price! Personally I am a special occasion Cigar smoker and I am about to set up a nice 500 cigar humidor for Aging purposes. 
I ask myself do I want Quantity over Quality? can anyone advise me on other good cigars that will do great with aging?


Daniel


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

tollickd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very tempted to get a box of the 52 here as they are EUR 307 which is not a bad price! Personally I am a special occasion Cigar smoker and I am about to set up a nice 500 cigar humidor for Aging purposes.
> I ask myself do I want Quantity over Quality? can anyone advise me on other good cigars that will do great with aging?
> ...


I am interested as well as I just start this same adventure a couple of months ago. So these are the boxes that I have going:
RASS
PSD4
Montecristo #2 
RyJ Short Churchill
RyJ Churchill
HdM Epicure Especial
BBF

On my future list:
BHK 54
Por Larranaga Regionals
H. Upmann Magnum 50
Cohiba VI, maybe?

I am still open to trying and then ordering others.


----------



## SticknGrind (Jun 12, 2015)

Behike is very nice and a must try, but I would not spend the money on a box of them. There are plenty of other good sticks that leave you with the same impression of a great cigar for less than half the price.


----------



## tollickd (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I was planning on buying a box of these but after a good think and look at the price compared to other cuban cigars I might not now. I can get two boxed of romeo y julieta (total 50 cigars) for the price of one box of 10! Maybe I will get a box for xmas.


----------

